# Tamron SP 150-600 mk1 with 5D4 in live view



## pixel8foto (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm assuming a firmware update is required on the lens but curious if anyone else can recreate this or has had this problem fixed (and if so, what was the confirmed cause):

When using live view video on the 5D4, with the Tamron SP 150-600 (mk1) attached, the 5D4's auto focus does not work (no overlay on LCD, no response to touchscreen, no camera-driven focus on lens). When I manually focus I then experience intermittent bursts of erratic exposure and hallucinogenic colour bursts when bright points of light (from, say, a street light at night) hit the sensor.

When using live view stills on the 5D4, the mirror will not stay locked up, it flips up then back down immediately after you hit start, disabling live view immediately.

FWIW I don't get these issues with my other Tamron lens (15-30 2.8 VC) - the video auto focus isn't *particularly* smooth with that, but everything appears to work as it should.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 19, 2016)

pixel8foto said:


> I'm assuming a firmware update is required on the lens but curious if anyone else can recreate this or has had this problem fixed (and if so, what was the confirmed cause):
> 
> When using live view video on the 5D4, with the Tamron SP 150-600 (mk1) attached, the 5D4's auto focus does not work (no overlay on LCD, no response to touchscreen, no camera-driven focus on lens). When I manually focus I then experience intermittent bursts of erratic exposure and hallucinogenic colour bursts when bright points of light (from, say, a street light at night) hit the sensor.
> 
> ...



I experienced this issue when reviewing the 150-600 G2 (I had a V1 lens for comparison). It does require a free firmware update to fix this issue. Contact Tamron and they will take care of it. One big advantage for the G2 - you don't have to deal with that in the future. You can do very quick firmware updates at home.


----------



## pixel8foto (Nov 19, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> pixel8foto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming a firmware update is required on the lens but curious if anyone else can recreate this or has had this problem fixed (and if so, what was the confirmed cause):
> ...



Good stuff, thanks Dustin. Enabling users to upgrade firmware is a big step forward.

BTW same issues on 1DXii, if anyone else is wondering.

The lens is off to the UK distributor on Monday.

Ta.


----------

